# Slovak: The guy who gave me this t-shirt is incredibly good-looking



## Halloween Jack

Hello all - I wonder if somone would be kind enough to provide me with a Slovakian translation for:

"The guy who gave me this t-shirt is incredibly good-looking."

Ok - just to put it in context. I need to get a silly christmas pressie for a Slovakian girl who works in our studio in Ireland.

I thought the above message printed in Slovakian on a T-shirt would be quite funny - especially as no-one here in Ireland will understand it until they ask the poor girl what it says.

And just in case you're wondering - no I'm not incredibly good looking, but hey - it's Christmas!

Thanks in advance to anyone who replies
JK


----------



## jazyk

I'll do something very bold just for fun, since I don't know Slovak, but based on my Czech and a dictionary, I'll translate that for you.  But please please please wait for confirmation.

Chlapík, ktorý mi dal toto tričko, je neuveriteľne pekný.


----------



## Halloween Jack

hey thanks Jazyk

that sounds cool - dunno if it's right or not, but I like your style 

JK


----------



## Pivicko

Your translation is faultless. Especially so, as this sentence is very complicated. Congratulations!!


----------



## sdcp

Congrats, jazyk


----------



## jazyk

Yoopee.  I don't want to be arrogant, but that wasn't hard at all. All I need to do is to translate

Chlapec, který mi dal toto tričko, je neuvěřitelně pěkný

So really, no big deal.


----------



## Halloween Jack

Thanks for your help guys

really appreciate it

and now in my native Irish let me just say

Nollaig Shona daoibh go leir!

ta
JK


----------



## Suane

Or, I can add some alternative translation, even if I may be a bit late...

Muž, ktorý mi daroval toto tričko, vyzerá nenormálne/neuveriteľne dobre.

but the other translation sounds good as well.


----------



## shifter78

jazyk - well done!

Halloween Jack: if she is not too old, you can put on it:
*Týpek*, ktorý mi dal toto tričko, je neuveriteľne pekný.

Týpek - a slang word for man, guy mostly with connotation _cool_


----------

